# BGH rügt "Schnäppchenjagd" im Gerichtssaal



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2012)

http://www.welt.de/politik/deutschl...e-ruegt-Schnaeppchenjagd-im-Gerichtssaal.html



> Biete Geständnis gegen milde Strafe – das ist oft die Vereinbarung, wenn es in einem Strafprozess zu einem "Deal" kommt. Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hält viele dieser Absprachen für "illegal"


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 November 2012)

http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/stadt-giessen/nachrichten/12588278.htm
So sieht das dann aus. Iustitia werden die Augen ausgestochen. Vertrauen in den Rechtsstaat? Interessiert offenbar nicht die Bohne.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 November 2012)

Deal, no deal?
http://www.edv-workshop.de/nav/news/art12/art-1205-01.htm



> *No Deal of Dialer*
> 
> 2002 bis 2003 haben die Angeklagten "Autodialer" eingesetzt.
> 
> ...


Diesem Staatsanwalt würde ich gerne das aka-aka'sche Verdienstkreuz verleihen. Andere Staasanwälte, ich erinnere an den Staatsanwalt beim Dialerprozess in Hamburg, verkaufen lächerliche Strafen als Erfolge, fragen nicht nach den Hintergründen und entlassen Millionenbetrüger in eine Weltreise im Privatflieger.
Der BGH erweist sich hier - passend zum Verhandlungsort Osnabrück - als Justitia ohne Augenbinde. Auch dafür Beifall von meiner Seite. Nur das Geld... Das ist in Riga... oder... auch nicht...

Quellen:
http://juris.bundesgerichtshof.de/c...tum=Aktuell&Sort=12288&nr=60100&pos=2&anz=666
http://www.edv-workshop.de/nav/news/art12/art-1205-01.htm
http://www.mt-online.de/start/letzt...teraner_wegen_Computerbetrugs_verurteilt.html


Oh, ich habe übersehen, dass dies schon vom MÄRZ ist, ich hatte es offenbar übersehen. Ging auch anderen (fast) so:
http://www.jurablogs.com/de/ablehnu...-oder-liest-man-selten-erfolgreiche-ablehnung



> Bei Durchsicht der BGH-Rechtsprechung wollte ich den BGH, Beschl. v. 29.03.2012 – 3 StR 455/11 – schon “wegklicken”, habe dann aber doch wegen der angesprochenen Ablehnungsproblematik rein geschaut. Und siehe da: Berichtenswert.


 
Sehr deutlich auch:


> _“Im Übrigen erscheint dem Senat nach den Strafzumessungsgründen – insbesondere im Hinblick auf den hohen Gesamtschaden von über 12.000.000 € auch unter Berücksichtigung der strafmildernden Gesichtspunkte – die Strafe unverhältnismäßig milde.”_


Da könnte ich dem Senat gleich noch ein paar Deals liefern, die mit der Bezeichnung _unverhältnismäßig milde_ treffend beschrieben werden. Ich erinnere mal an den Dänen in München. Vormittags redete man noch von Zeugenvernehmung der Mehrwertnummernfirmen und nach der Mittagspause wurde der Angeklagte nach einem zusammen gestotterten Geständnis mit Tipps verabschiedet, wie man schnell zum Flughafen kommt.



> Sein Anwalt hatte es eilig: "Komm, wir müssen gehen". Der geständige Dialerbetrüger Christian M. ("Knoedel Holding/Copiosus", "Secure Tele Transfer/Dialacom", "Gaza Media" u.a.) hatte noch Zeit für eine persönliche Erklärung "Ich entschuldige mich bei allen Geschädigten. Als Geschäftsführer der Firmen trage ich die Verantwortung. Ich respektiere die Entscheidung des Gerichts".
> 
> Gerade eben war er in einem weiteren "Dänischen Deal" zu einer Bewährungsstrafe von 18 Monaten und einer Geldstrafe von 20.000 Euro verurteilt worden wegen eines besonders schweren Falles von Computerbetrug.
> 
> ...


----------



## Devilfrank (18 November 2012)

Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass die Gerichtsentscheidung (recht) billig war...


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 November 2012)

und *das* war mal wirklich _unanständig._


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 März 2013)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/just...strafprozess-analyse-zum-urteil-a-889800.html




> Verfassungsgericht zu Deals im Strafprozess: Blamage für die Justiz
> ...
> Eigentlich soll im Strafprozess die Wahrheit erforscht und - im Fall der Verurteilung - eine der Schuld angemessene Strafe verhängt werden. Dass sich im Strafverfahren das Gericht, die Staatsanwaltschaft und der Angeklagte nebst seinen Verteidigern darauf verständigen, für ein Geständnis einen vorher avisierten Strafrabatt einzuräumen, ist aus Sicht der Verfassungsrichter zwar nicht ideal, mit Blick auf die hohe Belastung der Justiz aber vertretbar, solange es in einem gewissen Rahmen bleibt.
> ...
> (Die Justiz) dealte munter und ohne Rücksicht auf rechtliche Verluste am Gesetz vorbei.(...)


Am besten gefällt mir dieser Satz, den ich gerne auch außerhalb des gemeinten Sachverhalts der Justiz ins Poesiealbum meißeln will:


> Nach dem Grundgesetz sei es nun einmal so, betonten die Verfassungsrichter erkennbar schmallippig, dass "das Recht die Praxis bestimmt und nicht die Praxis das Recht".


 
Krass auch die Formulierung der Tagesschau:


> Wird sich in der Praxis dadurch etwas ändern?
> Sicher ist das nicht. Es hängt bei aller verstärkten Kontrolle viel von der *Bereitschaft* aller Beteiligten in Strafverfahren ab, *sich an die gesetzlichen Regeln auch in der Praxis zu halten.* Auch wenn das eigentlich selbstverständlich erscheint.


Eine Justiz, die das Recht bricht?


----------

